# BitterStrength tren log



## bitterStrength (Oct 17, 2014)

Figured I would start a log for my first Tren Cycle. Total cycle is 10 weeks. 8 which will be on Tren.

250 Test E/week (pharm grade)  Pinning 125mg Mon/Fri

300 Tren Ace/week   ( New Lab. hmmm)  Pinning 100mg Mon/wed/fri


So I'm on my 3rd week of Test E and Started the Tren this week. Pinned 50mg on Monday and 75mg on Wednesday.  I'm going to pin 100mg tomorrow and this will be the dose for the rest of the cycle.

So far I feel GREAT and I'm in really good mood all the time. Heart rate is up constantly though. Strength seems up a bit but I'm thinking its just the placebo effect right now.  Libido is through the roof as well !!

AS for the tren, I don't feel much. My first pin I had a couple of mild heat flashes but that's about it. Same for the second pin. It is still early so we will see if the Tren I got is crap or not. I'm also taking a low dose, so.....

My left nip seems to hurt a bit. but my whole left Pec actually hurts so I'm not sure if I got a bit of Gyno setting in or not. I doubt it.  I upped my Adex dosage to .25mg a day. My nip doesn't hurt in the morning only at night after I work out. I have been working upper body a lot too. so I think its just from that. we'll see

Over all I feel the cycle is going good. I'm really anxious to FEEL something from the tren so I know its real. Give me some night sweets or something damn!!

more to come soon.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 17, 2014)

estrogen is highest at night.  

Didnt see you mention caber anywhere???  are you using it?  

for some immediate help you can get some B6 and start taking 200mg a day, it will help with prolactin sides.  Not sure if your gyno is from tren, but without seeing caber i would guess it has something to do with it.

being that tren is an "ace" ester and the tes is an "enanthate" i would say the tren is already working and the tes is still building up.  Id get some B6 asap and order up some caber.









GL bud


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 17, 2014)

Oh shit...new lab tren...thats questionable right there!!! Lmao!!

A little advice from some one with just a little bit more experience....dont judge a compound by its side effects to see if its good or not. Side effects dont always occur, they are possibilities. When you take aspirin do you get any side effects? Probably not so does that mean your aspirin is bunk? Probably not. Give that ace a couple weeks brother...its not an instant reaction


----------



## bitterStrength (Oct 20, 2014)

CS- I see what your saying. guess I'm just being impatient.

Last Fridays pin hurt like a bitch. Hit a tender spot. pain went away in a couple hours

I seemed irritated all weekend for some reason and ate like crap on Saturday night. 
strength is going up. stamina is up as well.

upping the dosage of adex didn't change much. Left nip is still sensitive but just barely. still don't think its gyno or anything. my upper body muscles are really sore since I've been working them the most, so it must be from that.

overall. Everything seems to be going good.

by the way, thanks guys for chiming in and giving me your advice and support.


----------



## Bigwhite (Oct 21, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> estrogen is highest at night.
> 
> Didnt see you mention caber anywhere???  are you using it?
> 
> ...


B-6 300-1000mg
E 400iu
Zinc 50-100mg


----------



## bitterStrength (Oct 21, 2014)

BigWhite- are these daily dosages? I'm assuming they are.

I understand why to use the B-6, but why the E and zinc?

______________________________________________________________

Today I seem to be easily irritated. Not really mad just irritated. I have had some issue with a guy a work and for some reason his standard crap has really got to me. I'm trying not to let it show, but I just want to punch this ****er in the face!!!

I'm also Horney as hell!! Last night my wife and I had the best sex of our life!! Feel like a king!!

Talk about mixed emotions. Horney as hell and irritated. lol


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 21, 2014)

Im beginning to think adex isnt the right anti estrogen for you bro. If your nips are getting worse then you may be experiencing estro rebound. I would switch to aromasin 12.5 then titrate to 25 per day and see what that does for your nips


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 21, 2014)

I agree with cobra.  Where is the adex from anyway?


----------



## bitterStrength (Oct 21, 2014)

the adex is pharm grade from south America.  I think its working now. haven't had any sensitivity in a 2 days. I think I just needed to let it kick in.

I'm also getting some US pharm grade arimidex from a family member who just beat breast cancer and has a bunch of left over.  maybe there is a difference between US grade and south American grade. I don't know.


----------



## bitterStrength (Oct 21, 2014)

question- if it really was a gyno problem, wouldn't both nips be sensitive? 
 I could see one nip being more sensitive then the other.    But can one get gyno in just one nip and never feel a thing in the other nip?


----------



## anewguy (Oct 21, 2014)

bitterStrength said:


> question- if it really was a gyno problem, wouldn't both nips be sensitive?
> I could see one nip being more sensitive then the other.    But can one get gyno in just one nip and never feel a thing in the other nip?



Yes.  

too short


----------



## Bigwhite (Oct 22, 2014)

A





bitterStrength said:


> BigWhite- are these daily dosages? I'm assuming they are.
> 
> I understand why to use the B-6, but why the E and zinc?
> 
> ...



Yes and there is science behind it, I just don't know how to cut and paste on my iPad...


----------



## bitterStrength (Oct 22, 2014)

Damn I'm always hungry!!!!! It's getting really hard to maintain a cutting diet.


----------



## bitterStrength (Oct 24, 2014)

I increased my tren dosage I pinned today to 125mg and boy do I feel it. I constantly have this "rush" feeling going through my body. I think I will stick to 100mg since 125 seems to be a bit much. 

Nips aren't a problem. Think I have the adex dosage dialed in. 

I also digest food Real fast and am constantly hungry. Water seems to be going right through me as well. 

Haven't been sleeping good the last few days. Not from the tren, just working long hours and family life. 

Gained about 3 pounds. Don't see any fat lose but I've been eating kinda crappy the last week so it expected. 
I don't seem to be retaining any water. Not visually anyway but I'm sure I am to some degree.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 24, 2014)

Lol bitter 25mg extra isnt going to be noticable in any form. I think you had a bit of placebo goin on 

Glad to hear your tren is not bunk!!!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 24, 2014)

Lol bitter 25mg extra isnt going to be noticable in any form. I think you had a bit of placebo goin on 

Glad to hear your tren is not bunk!!!


----------



## bitterStrength (Oct 24, 2014)

lol maybe.     maybe  its finally kicking in too. its been 2 weeks.   I'm defiantly feeling something though.   I actually great!!  tons of energy.

does tren make you guys extremely Horney?!. Spontaneous wood all the time too.   I swear I can just fck for hours and still want more. it's out of control!!  I was like this during my test only cycle as well, but not this bad.  I think my wife is starting to think something is up. I just keep telling her excuses, like her new hair cut is HOT or her perfume is just making me horney etc. I'm running out of stupid crap to say. lol


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 25, 2014)

Tren will make you so horney you will consider going gay...I know this from experience haha


----------



## jSalud (Oct 25, 2014)

There is a reason guys say Tren and relationships dont mix man. I done ****ed up on it many times haha


----------



## bitterStrength (Nov 2, 2014)

I've been going a million miles an hour this last  week. Workouts have suffered because of this. My diet has been good  but not great.  This next week should much better.

this last week was week 3 on tren and week 5 on test. I ended up taking 425mg of tren this last week as well. I have no bad sides what so ever. No sweats, gyno, aggression, dark urine color, etc.  I thought I was having some mild gyno issues at the beginning of the cycle but it was just my chest muscles being sore. .25mg of adex EOD is keeping everything under control. I do have mild hot flashes once in a while.

I'm not really seeing a huge change in my body look. My wife says she sees a difference but I don't. Fat lose is very minimal. Strength is definitely up. My muscles are hard as rocks which is nice. Still only up a few pounds.

I brewed my first batch of fina this weekend as well. Used USP grape seed oil. looks good. Filtered through a .45 then a .2 whatman. I did bake for 35 min at 225 which didn't change the color much. Has a golden yellow color. pretty much the color of canola oil.  I'm curious if I will feel a difference then the UG stuff I got. I wish there was an easy way to test what conversion rate I got. I'm hoping at least 90% but I doubt it.

Overall I guess this cycle is going good. Like I said, I'm not seeing or feeling anything special. I'm starting to think that tren is being blown out of proportion by people. Especially about the sides. Maybe I'm just one of the lucky ones that handles tren very well. I don't know.

More to come, thanks for everybody's support and advice.


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 3, 2014)

Tren sides are kinda blown out of proportion most tolerate it well...Sone do get sides though..Maybe you need to up your calories or something i see consistent changes while on Tren


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 3, 2014)

I hate to even say this but its def not the gear. Your not focused enough on the more important aspects of this. Your training is suffering because your busy which means its more than likely your diet is suffering as well. Your either not eating enough or not eating the right things. Your on week three bro...do you expect a miracle to happen in three weeks? This is a typical newbie post. I think your idea of tren all together is blown out of proportion. What dose were you on...300 per week and 3 weeks in? Were you expecting to be a beast already? Lol...your muscles are hard as rocks because of the tren...thats one thing you have said that tells me its not the gear. 

And ya your going to probably notice a difference between ug ace and fina because fina is much more harsh. Ugl tren is not made from fina pellets brother. I wouldnt jump ship on the ugl ace yet. You need to have a more controlled lifestyle and give the ace a chance. Where your at now is about exactly where I would expect a new guy to be with this cycle. Slow down brother...speed is not the goal.

My advice to you here in week three is to have patience and alot more focus on your diet and training. There isnt a steroid out there that will help you if you dont help yourself.


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 4, 2014)

Hmmmmm thats weird because the first time I ever pinned Tren the next day I was deadlifting 500 lbs, and went 225lbs body weight??? 
Wait wait wait that took like 3 years nevermind... Keep in mind OP im not a slow gainer either.. I started at a 185 deadlift... Point is start thinking in terms of years, years of consistency...Man if this isnt something you have passion for your gains will suffer HUGE... Gear definitely works,,, but keep in mind most important thing imho... Isnt diet, workout routine, aas, none of that... ITS DRIVE brother... I spent a few years in prison (didnt start lifting till i was 2 years away from getting out) and those dudes that lift have DRIVE shitty diet, shitty genetics half the time, a lot of broscience but these dudes get jacked in 3 or 4 years... Why? Because when they arent lifting, they are thinking about lifting, intensity sets, competing with each other shit talking if you cant bench 225, and they do it day in and day out... Drive is the most important element.


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 4, 2014)

Hmmmmm thats weird because the first time I ever pinned Tren the next day I was deadlifting 500 lbs, and went 225lbs body weight??? 
Wait wait wait that took like 3 years nevermind... Keep in mind OP im not a slow gainer either.. I started at a 185 deadlift... Point is start thinking in terms of years, years of consistency...Man if this isnt something you have passion for your gains will suffer HUGE... Gear definitely works,,, but keep in mind most important thing imho... Isnt diet, workout routine, aas, none of that... ITS DRIVE brother... I spent a few years in prison (didnt start lifting till i was 2 years away from getting out) and those dudes that lift have DRIVE shitty diet, shitty genetics half the time, a lot of broscience but these dudes get jacked in 3 or 4 years... Why? Because when they arent lifting, they are thinking about lifting, intensity sets, competing with each other shit talking if you cant bench 225, and they do it day in and day out... Drive is the most important element.


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 4, 2014)

P.s. no one take this to mean smart lifting and diet arent important im just saying without drive your pissing in the wind..... 
Sorry dont know why it posted last reply twice


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 4, 2014)

You posted it twice because your just that effin cool lol my dumb phone does that crap to me all the time. But ya blob gotta have priorities...cant let excuses trump priorities. Always time to lift and eat right.


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 4, 2014)

No Cobra your the effin cool one.... (is this getting weird?) Lol


----------



## bitterStrength (Nov 7, 2014)

COBRA, your absolutely right.  Last week I was so busy it was out of control. it absolutely affected my diet and training. I just need to stay focused. This week has been a complete turn around. Diet is back on track and gym time has doubled. I feel great.  And I'm not giving up on my UG tren either. I'm just using the fina cause I have it. Its not enough to complete my cycle anyway.  I used one bottle of UG, then using this bottle of fina, then finishing up the cycle with a bottle of UG.

I don't want to give you guys the wrong impression. I'm not expecting instant results. I know it takes time a dedication. I am actually making good progress.  I'm finishing up week 6 on TEST and week 4 on tren, and I'm seeing better results then I did at week 6 of my TEST only cycle. SO the tren is definitely working. I guess my problem is that I look at myself in the mirror everyday so its hard to see the results.  My wife says she can see a big difference. She makes comments like " dang all that gym equipment in the garage is finally paying off!" If only she knew I was on gear too. lol.

Thanks guys. your last posts was a good kick in the butt to get me back on track. Now I just need to find a way to stay focused when my life gets crazy busy again.

oh and I'm up about 5 pounds and am seeing some fat lose as well. Cant wait to compare my before and after pics at the end of the cycle.


----------



## bitterStrength (Nov 7, 2014)

oh this is my cycle history so far

Week 1-2 = 375 TEST E
Week 3 = 250mg TEST/ 225 TREN
week 4 = 250 TEST/ 325 TREN
week 5 = 250 TEST/ 425 TREN
Week 6 = 250 TEST/ 450 TREN

I will be staying at 450 mg of tren a week for the remainder of the cycle.


----------



## bitterStrength (Nov 7, 2014)

It might be to early, but I'm starting to think about my  next cycle.

I'm thinking of doing the same tren cycle but adding whinny. So after I'm done with the tren I'm on now I want to stay on TEST for 6weeks to avoid PCT then start my next cycle.

What's you thoughts? I'm not sure if whinny is the best choice.  I want this to be a good cutting cycle leading up to next summer


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 8, 2014)

Its never to early to plan a cycle before you even started the one you already planned lol

Im not a fan of using the same compound one cycle after another....your body gets use to it and doesnt seem to have as good as effect. If you want a lean cycle you can try a test/mast cycle with var for the first 6 weeks and winny for the last 6 or just the winny or just the var whatever you decide.

No matter what you spend on gear or euipment the value of making your woman want you is priceless


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 14, 2014)

Its the end of week 4 brother..where is your update? Dont be slacking on your log (.)(.)


----------



## bitterStrength (Nov 19, 2014)

sorry haven't posted in a bit guys. had a crappy week. I Totaled my car because some jack @ss ran me off the road. I should have just hit the fcker instead of dodging him. oh well, I wanted a new car anyway.

So far the cycle is going great. I'm actually seeing good changes in my body. Fat loss is decent.  No gyno issues while still taking .25 adex every other day.  Strength is really increasing. I haven't had any aggression or irritability problems at all. I am having some mild night sweets while using the fina I made, but nothing like the stories I have heard. Over all, the cycle is blowing the doors off my first two test only cycles.

Its kinda funny but my bubble butt is coming back. The wife is loving it. I can actually say that I must be having better changes then I think because my wife cant keep her hands off me! I've had more sex in the last 2 weeks then I can ever remember. maybe I'm just showing more confidence in myself and she can sense it, IDK. Like COBRA said, "No matter what you spend on gear or equipment, the value of making your woman want you is priceless". 

One thing I am suffering from is Ball shrinkage. I just noticed it this morning. Not sure if its from the gear or the fact that I busted a nut twice yesterday, and everyday this whole last week. Pretty sure both are the problem. Now from what I understand, HCG should help keep the boys up and running. I have heard a lot of guys that recommend using HCG while on tren. But doesn't it raise your E2 levels as well? What dosage do you guys recommend?

Well, im tired and an going to sleep. Sorry for the short update. If there is anybody that has any questions about my experiences feel free to ask.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Nov 19, 2014)

HCG at 250IUs twice a week will keep your boys fuller. HCG will spike your E2 but nothing that a slightly higher AI intake couldn't take care of.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 19, 2014)

Yup as leiurus stated! Get some hcg brother. Glad to hear your seeing good changes but dont ever call your ass a bubble butt again lol


----------



## bitterStrength (Nov 20, 2014)

Lol on the bubble butt comment cobra.


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 20, 2014)

mmmmmmm bubble butt


----------



## bitterStrength (Nov 21, 2014)

I was in rite aid today so used there blood pressure machine twice and this is what I got:

#1    BP= 142/79  at 94bpm

#2   BP= 124/77 at 95bpm

What would you guys recommend to help me lower my BP?


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 21, 2014)

bitterStrength said:


> I was in rite aid today so used there blood pressure machine twice and this is what I got:
> 
> #1    BP= 142/79  at 94bpm
> 
> ...



Tadalafil helps many.


----------



## bitterStrength (Nov 21, 2014)

So I used up the last of my fina on Wednesday and opened a new bottle of UG tren this morning. Well after pinning I experienced some mild tren cough. It wasn't full on like what I've heard from other people experiences. But damn it sucked!! Felt like my chest was going to collapse. Hard to breath. Only lasted about 3-4 minutes.  Hope I don't get full on tren cough cause that's gotta suck!!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 22, 2014)

Lol well there is more of a chance of getting it than not now that you have gotten it or you could jave had full on tren cough and thought it was mild.


----------



## bitterStrength (Nov 26, 2014)

Okay guys I need your help. This is in regard to estrogen sides. Seems like everything I read, you get the same sides if your estrogen is high as you do if it's low. My first two test only cycles was smooth sailing. I took .25 m/w/f and was happy as a clam the whole time. Things are different now that I'm on 450mg of tren. 

The last three days I've been tired, kinda of depressed, low sex drive but still get good erections and morning wood.  Irritated and moody. I have NO itchy ness or sensitive nipples at all. 

So is my estrogen too low or too high?


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 26, 2014)

Its probably not to low if your taking the same dose with your ai as you were taking when you felt good. Tren doesnt convert to estrogen but it will help facilitate test to create more estrogen. If I had to guess your estro is climbing but the only way to know is to stay on that same dosage you were when feeling good then go get it tested. Then increase your anti e...get it tested again to see what effect it had on you. Or switch to a different anti e. Its a guessing game without blood work

On tren you have to keep control of your estrogen if you dont want to have prolactin sides. The main identifier of prolactin for me is how difficult it is to reach orgasm...thats when i know I have a prolactin problem. Cause my baseline time to orgasm is normally 30 seconds...2 monutes is way to long to wait lol


----------



## bitterStrength (Nov 26, 2014)

so last night in the middle of sex, bang dick goes limp. like a damn noodle. WTF! Its never happened to me in my life!!

where do you guys get your blood work done? Is there a cheap clinic besides going to the doctor and requesting it?


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 26, 2014)

This might help

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threa...sults-from-blood-work?highlight=privatemdlabs


----------



## shenky (Nov 27, 2014)

bitterStrength said:


> Okay guys I need your help. This is in regard to estrogen sides. Seems like everything I read, you get the same sides if your estrogen is high as you do if it's low. My first two test only cycles was smooth sailing. I took .25 m/w/f and was happy as a clam the whole time. Things are different now that I'm on 450mg of tren.
> 
> The last three days I've been tired, kinda of depressed, low sex drive but still get good erections and morning wood.  Irritated and moody. I have NO itchy ness or sensitive nipples at all.
> 
> So is my estrogen too low or too high?



Sounds like it's just the tren and not your e2. Bloodwork is literally the only way to know, otherwise we are guessing.


----------



## bitterStrength (Dec 2, 2014)

So I plan on getting bloodwork done by the end of this week. Ive also started taking MAST and plan on running it at 400mg/week.

The limp noodle problem is still present. From what ive read this seems to be a prolactin issue caused by the tren. I'm thinking of stopping the tren for a week or two. 

How long does it take for prolactin level to go down after stopping Tren Ace? Im running it at 450mg/week. Should I just reduce it instead of stopping?


----------



## bitterStrength (Dec 2, 2014)

oh and I started taking

Vitamin B6, E, Zinc, and ginseng extract

seems this can be a natural way to lower prolactin. its only been 2 days so far and haven't seen a difference. time will tell I guess.


----------



## bitterStrength (Dec 2, 2014)

one more thing.

So Caber is super expensive and it seems the chances of getting ripped off is pretty high.

Ive seen a few research peptide companies selling liquid caber. I thought caber wasn't stable in liquid form. Plus the price makes me question if its real or not

does anyone have any experience with liquid caber peptides?


----------



## bitterStrength (Dec 4, 2014)

Does anyone have any experience with the above?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 4, 2014)

yup tren will kill the pp..I only trust pharma products these days bro..If money is no biggie buy what u can from a few spots..I wish i could help more but i havent used research in a while ,,just dont trust it


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 4, 2014)

always have cialis or viagra on hand


----------



## Bama78 (Dec 4, 2014)

There are a few spots to get caber cheaper than the norm. I have had some bad experiences with research very untrustworthy but a couple places i go to now I would use any day of the week.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 4, 2014)

Hey bitter....are you using research chem anti estrogen now? If so I would say its bunk.  Have you got any blood work done to see where your estro levels are? You most likely do not have to buy caber if you can get some good aromasin


----------



## bitterStrength (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm using arimidex that's pharm grade from Peru. I also have some US pharm grade arimedex. Wish I had a way to get some pharm grade aromasin. any suggestions?

I didn't do my blood work yet. I was planning on doing it last week but my schedule didn't permit it. I have a appt with my doctor this Wednesday and I plan on requesting the blood work. Guess I'm going to come clean about using gear, I know he wont agree with my use but I just hope he isn't a dick about it.

Other then that im still suffering. My dick gets hard just fine but its really hard to have an orgasm and when I do its very weak. I did go limp while I was getting a blow job and my wife got all pissed off. oh yeah, I kinda came clean with my wife. Well I told her I was doing TEST but didn't tell her about the tren or mast. ANyway , im not having any gyno symptoms at all. Im starting to think my problem is from either just the Tren or I dropped my estrogen too low. Hopefully the blood work results wont take to long after I get it done. I also took a 50mg Viagra ( well generic from peru) and it worked great. Hard as a rock and very strong orgasm. Is that any evidence that my problem might be just the tren and not my blood levels?


----------



## jSalud (Dec 9, 2014)

bitterStrength said:


> I'm using arimidex that's pharm grade from Peru. I also have some US pharm grade arimedex. Wish I had a way to get some pharm grade aromasin. any suggestions?
> 
> I didn't do my blood work yet. I was planning on doing it last week but my schedule didn't permit it. I have a appt with my doctor this Wednesday and I plan on requesting the blood work. Guess I'm going to come clean about using gear, I know he wont agree with my use but I just hope he isn't a dick about it.
> 
> Other then that im still suffering. My dick gets hard just fine but its really hard to have an orgasm and when I do its very weak. I did go limp while I was getting a blow job and my wife got all pissed off. oh yeah, I kinda came clean with my wife. Well I told her I was doing TEST but didn't tell her about the tren or mast. ANyway , im not having any gyno symptoms at all. Im starting to think my problem is from either just the Tren or I dropped my estrogen too low. Hopefully the blood work results wont take to long after I get it done. I also took a 50mg Viagra ( well generic from peru) and it worked great. Hard as a rock and very strong orgasm. Is that any evidence that my problem might be just the tren and not my blood levels?



Sounds like a prolactin/progesterone issue. Caber/Prami if needed per bloodwork results. Other than that I always keep Cialis on hand. Good luck man.


----------



## bitterStrength (Dec 11, 2014)

I went to my doctor today. Didn't have the balls to tell him about my gear use. Honestly I really didn't want it in my file. So I just told him I was having erectile issues and wanted some blood work done. So I'm getting my testosterone , prostate levels, thyroid function, prolactin ( but not not estrogen, he said it wasn't necessary and no matter what I said he wouldn't put it on the order), full lipid panel, and a couple others I can't remember. At least I'm getting my prolactin numbers since that's what I'm most worried about at the moment. 

The crappy thing is, I'm usually able to log onto the sitter website and see my results but only after the doctor releases them. He said he won't releases them until he reviews the results and we talk in person. I think he knows something is up. And when he sees that my Test level are way above normal then he's going to know for sure. He's kind of a dick. I need a new Dr.    

Other that, I lowered my tren from 450 to 300 a week and have been taking HCG at 500 a week. The limp noodle problem seems to Be getting better. I had sex last night and managed to stay hard the whole time. It was kinda hard to cum and when I did it was weak. 

So far my overall cycle results are good. I'm only up about 11 lbs but have lost a decent amount of fat. My diet hasn't been the best the last two weeks which I'm kinda mad at myself about. But I am happy. I really want to keep this cycle going. Hopefully my blood work will allow it!!

Thanks for your support guys.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 11, 2014)

Your first mistake was going to your doc for the blood work especially since he is a dick. Not only will your test levels be through the roof your cholesterol will be ****ed and you will have a ****ed up prostate panel. Now your going to have to come clean or just never talk to him again. Bro you should use private md labs for your blood work so you dont have to go through a doc. You need your estrogen checked. You basically got almost everything checked besides what you needed to fix your sex problem. Im leaning much more to elevated estrogen levels than crashed levels. Adex rarely crashes estrogen as it only binds to estrogen for 48 hours then releases it back to its active state. You might be experiencing estro rebound from the adex. I get my adex straight from a doctor and i had estro levels at 800+ while taking 1mg per day. I would get your hands on some aromasin even if all you can get is research chem stuff. Also get some prami. Caber is often faked among research chem sites.


----------



## bitterStrength (Dec 14, 2014)

Cobra your right. So I pretty much said screw it and tried to get the labs myself. So I looked up the closest place from privatmdlabs and went there just to find out that they closed up shop. So I went to the next closest place and it was Labcorp. Apparently PrivateMdLabs was bought out by Labcorp. When I went in and tried to get the test done they said I need a doctors request. I explained to them and even showed them the website on phone and they said they never heard of anyone getting labs done without a doctors request. This is BS! Maybe I just need to order and pay for the damn tests then go there. This is irritating as hell!! 
Ether by doctor should get the results from my bloodworm on Monday. Hopefully he releases them on the website so I can see them without the need to see him. Maybe he will post them if I make some bullshit story how I'll be out of the country for a few months. It might work since he knows I travel. 

So I'm on a mission to get some caber. I really nervous about buying some kind of peptide since I'm pretty sure it will be crap. Anyone buy online from overseas? aura pharmaceutical specialties?


----------



## trodizzle (Dec 14, 2014)

With private md you order your own test on the website. Then print out the from it gives you. Then take that in to lab orp. Then in a couple days you get your results.


----------



## bitterStrength (Dec 15, 2014)

Well I went ahead and ordered some liquid caber from MaximPeptides since it's sponsored on our site. Hope it's not crap. Probably should have ordered the prami instead but it's to late now. I'll cross my fingers and let you guys know if it's any good.


----------



## bitterStrength (Dec 17, 2014)

I got blood test results for you guys. I don't have all of the test results in yet. I'm waiting on Test levels and my lipid profile. My E2 is high so I'm going to raise my adex dose from .25EOD to .5 EOD. Do you think this dose is enough? How long do you think it will take to lower my e2 level to normal range? Thanks for your help guys.

*Component* *Normal range       **My Level*

Prolactin	                               0.0 - 20.0 ng/mL	                              8.5
Estradiol (E2)                            0-39.8pg/mL                                    56
Thyroid function T4 Free	       0.59 - 1.61 ng/dL	                     0.91
Thyroid Function TSH	               0.34 - 4.82 uIU/mL	                     0.98
Prostatic Specific Antigen (PSA)	0 - 4 ng/mL	                             2.12

Calcium	                                8.2 - 10.2 mg/dL	                      9.0
Total Protein	                        6.4 - 8.2 g/dL	                              7.2
Albumin	                                3.2 - 4.7 g/dL	                              3.8
Bilirubin Total	                        0 - 1.1 mg/dL	                              0.5
Alkaline Phosphatase	                26 - 137 U/L	                              48
AST	                                        0 - 37 U/L	                                      27
ALT	                                        0 - 60 U/L	                                      49
Sodium	                                136 - 145 mmol/L	                      136
Potassium	                                3.5 - 5.1 mmol/L	                      4.6
Chloride	                                98 - 107 mmol/L	                      104
CO2 (Bicarbonate)	                21 - 32 mmol/L	                              27
Glucose	                                70 - 99 mg/dL	                              88
Urea Nitrogen (BUN)	                6 - 25 mg/dL	                              20
Creatinine	                                0.60 - 1.10 mg/dL	                      1.09


----------



## bitterStrength (Dec 18, 2014)

got the rest of my results. My test is 962 which is nice. actually I thought it would be a little higher. 

The bad, My LH is <0.1 and my FSH is <0.3, which means I completely shut down. PCT is going to be a bitch. this sucks. I really don't want to stop this cycle but I guess its time. My cholesterol is also really high which I expected. 

what do you guys think?

Testosterone Total	160 - 728 ng/dL	           962	H

Testosterone Free	 	1.469	
Male (17 - 65 yrs): 0.091 - 0.579

Cholesterol	0 - 200 mg/dL	182	

Triglycerides	0 - 150 mg/dL	115	
HDL Cholesterol	>40 mg/dL	22	L
LDL Cholesterol	0 - 100 mg/dL	137	H
Cholesterol/HDL Ratio	0 - 4.98	8.3	H
LDL/HDL RATIO	1.00 - 3.50	6.23	

Lutenizing Hormone (LH)	2.0 - 12.0 uIU/mL	<0.1	L

Follicle Stimulating Hormone (FSH)	1.0 - 12.0 uIU/mL	<0.3	L


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 18, 2014)

Your numbers all look pretty good bro. Your e2 isnt very high at all. You can try to up it to 1mg of adex but I believe there are studies out there that prove adex loses efficacy  with a higher dose...its been a while since i researched that though. If you try the higher dose the only way you will know if it works is by another blood test. It doesnt take long to change estro levels. If your going to pct then i wouldnt even worry about it.

Your prolactin is normal so not sure where your sex issues were coming from...maybe stress in your life who knows but it def wasnt a prolactin issue. You dont need caber or prami with those numbers

How much test were you taking?


----------



## bitterStrength (Dec 18, 2014)

My test was 250mg/week. I bumped it up to 400/week about two weeks ago. I was running the Tren at 450/week. Maybe it's just some tren dick like I've heard people having. 

I really don't want to stop this cycle. I'm at 10 weeks I believe and would like to go for another 2-4 at least. I think my BW numbers will allow it. 

How long do you need to be completely shut down for, before it starts to cause permanent damage? Or is it just a matter of how long it will take you to recover?


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 18, 2014)

900ng/dl is good for 250mg bro...trt is 150mg to 200mg a week so your right in line with where you should be at 250mg. 

You can easily run it for another 3-4 weeks. 

Tren dick is just another way to say your prolactin is high so there is other factors causing your sexual issues than estrogen or prolactin. 

As far as being shut down....that all depends on the person. Its almost garanteed that when you come off your cycle your natural test levels will never come back to what they were before the cycle. There is no way to tell how good you will recover....like i said case by case basis. No matter what you do if you keep cycling you will be on trt at some point....im not sure why people think thats a bad thing either


----------



## bitterStrength (Dec 20, 2014)

Okay guys im done. Now let talk PCT

Now since I was using Test E I need to wait for two weeks before starting clomid. But what I'm confused about is the best way to use HCG before you start clomid. Some say you need to wait around 7 days for hCG to clear your system before starting a serm some say it's not necessary. 

So here's my plan. 

Days 1-10 after last Test shot- 500iu HCG
Day 15 after last Test Shot 150mg clomid
Week 1 &2 of PCT - 100mg clomid ED
Week 3 & 4 of PCT- 50mg clomid ed
Week 5 of PCT if needed- 25mg clomid ED. 

What do you think? Is there anything else I can add besides nolvadex to help with recovery?


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 21, 2014)

You just have to stop using hcg 4-5 days in advance....you dont have to wait 7. I also would do 50 clomid 40 nolva...no need to do 100 clomid or taper anything unless your using and ai during pct, i would taper the ai. 

You will never know if week 5 will ever be needed


----------



## bitterStrength (Jan 13, 2015)

Get just checking in. I know it's been awhile. 

Well PCT is going. Kinda sucks really. I've been a really grumpy the last month and sorta depressed. 
Sex drive is really low. I've been on clomid for a bit. I think it's going to be awhile before I recover. 

I really just want to go back on cycle. It's actually hard to stay off but I need to let my body recover. 

I had a vasectomy around two years ago.   I know this has nothing to do with Your natural Test production but does it affect your recovery in any way?


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 13, 2015)

No it does not effect your recovery. Pct is always hard man. Your test levels crash and all that stuff happens lol everyone recovers at a different rate but since you cant have kids anymore than why not just do trt? Unless you plan on running very few cycles in your life you are going to be on trt eventually anyway.


----------



## bitterStrength (Jan 15, 2015)

I thought about going on trt.  But I'm not going back on cycle for a couple months so I want my body time to go back to normal. I'm definitely getting blood work done before hand so I have base line numbers. 

Why do you say I'm going to be on trt anyway? I'm assuming it's cause AAS ruins your endocrine system if used to long.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 15, 2015)

Everytime you shut down your natural test production it never comes back to the same level it was before. The level of diminishment is different for everyone. So eventually if you keep shutting yourself down your test levels will reach lower than normal  physiological levels


----------



## bitterStrength (Jan 15, 2015)

Makes sense. Maybe I should go to my doctor now for trt since I'm in pct. Then when my natural levels go up he will think its due to the trt. Then I can stack some Test untill I go on cycle.  Maybe he will take the bait.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 16, 2015)

Actually bro thats how most of us do it lol but to be honest there is no difference in ugl test and scripted test except cost. Im not sure how much insurance covers on that stuff and they wont give you enough to run high numbers. But its not a bad idea


----------



## bitterStrength (Jan 19, 2015)

Why don't people run clomid during a cycle?  Since it blocks estrogen from the pituitary gland and therefore increasing the "GO" (LH) signal to the testicles to produce more TEST, doesn't it seem like a good idea?


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 19, 2015)

bitterStrength said:


> Why don't people run clomid during a cycle?  Since it blocks estrogen from the pituitary gland and therefore increasing the "GO" (LH) signal to the testicles to produce more TEST, doesn't it seem like a good idea?



People do run clomid while on cycle. Its more of the old way of doing things since hcg wasnt available. Hcg is a more superior compound to clomid for helping sustain hpta function


----------



## bitterStrength (Feb 2, 2015)

Well I got my bloods done again on 1/31. 6 weeks after I ended this cycle. 

Test= 453
LH= 7.9
FSH= 2.8

Seems like things are getting back to normal. FSH is a little low but I'm sure it will improve. 

Sooooo. Now I'm starting my next cycle. 

10 weeks cutting:

400 TEST e / wk
500 TREN a / wk
500 MAST E / wk. 

Here we go!!


----------

